# Teeeeease Time!!!



## California Star (Jul 31, 2007)

Okay, someone I know is getting a puppy on this forum!!! Attached is a photo of her new baby!! For all you detectives out there!! Now the question is GUESS WHO???

The hint is that the new family lives in California!! AND this is gorgeous babe is out of Bailey AKA CH THE CALIFORNIA STAR!!

Karen
http://kokomohavanese.com


----------



## California Star (Jul 31, 2007)

ooopsi! here is the photo!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Beautiful pup Karen - but as to who's getting it - I'm in California and it's not me. Boo-hoo.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

What a cutie! Let's start brain storming:

North:
Katie- maybe you want a baker's dozen?
Kathy- I think you have Gracie to concentrate on but you don't have a solid black!
Kimberly- DH might want to keep Mousse so he is trading you?
Lisa- you were the first to post so maybe you are trying to trick us!
Julia- I know you said a red but this black one is awfully cute!
Jane- Sally called you but I think you wanted a little girl
Sally- she called Jane but Sally would love another one!
Christy- I think you are due- Rufus wants a lil sister!
Susan- wouldnt a lil black girl look cute in between your two!


South:
Leslie- I think I would know cause Leslie is like me when it comes to puppies!
Carole- I know you are puppy crazy!
Karen- You would know yourself!!!

Those were a few off the top of my head!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Jane?????


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> What a cutie! Let's start brain storming:
> 
> North:
> Katie- maybe you want a baker's dozen?
> ...


Awww... what about me?? I'm in California!!

Uhhh nope! Not me, but he sure is a cutie!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm here too but it's not me. Darn!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

What a beauty!!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hmmmmm,

I'm guessing:
Jeanne: Maddie needs a playmate?
Juliav: Since Bugsy is white, a black playmate would look so cute with him?
Cheryl: Brutus, Roxie, and another Hav makes three??



Hey, Amanda, remind me never to commit a crime in your general vicinity! You're quite the investigator!! LOL


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

aw, he's so cute... deffinately kicking in my MHS! *sigh*


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Karen, he's a doll. Cute as a button.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Owwweee! A solid black with a little white spot on the chest! Soooo adorable!!


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

Could it be Amanda? 2 NEW PUPPIES? Hmmm


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Is this Indie?


----------



## California Star (Jul 31, 2007)

Good list Amanda and it's not me that is getting her! Since I have my hands full with Posh right now. The puppy is name Mirada for now and she is a little girl! Okay, the next hint is the person that is getting Mirada already has a havanese or havaneses! 

Karen


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Is it me and I didn't tell me?? lol
It is adorable!
Carole
xxoox


----------



## California Star (Jul 31, 2007)

I don't think we have met Carole!  You aren't too far from Amanda, Leslie and myself! We should have a playdate or better yet, you should come out to the Havanese Specialty held here in Southern California in June!! There will be tons of havs and of course tons of fun!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Leslie:ear:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

California Star said:


> I don't think we have met Carole!  You aren't too far from Amanda, Leslie and myself! We should have a playdate or better yet, you should come out to the Havanese Specialty held here in Southern California in June!! There will be tons of havs and of course tons of fun!


Yes, yes, yes! I do want to go to the Havanese speciality. Do you know when it is in June? I live in Carlsbad, in North San Diego Co. You guys just name the play date and I'll be there.....or if you all want to drive, you can come here.
Carole
xxoox


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm guessing it is Leslie....:ear:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Me too - Leslie is my guess as well!!! Two black puppies?? Cute, cute, cute!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I bet that Leslie's MHS flared up with Dasher coming home to Amanda! Leslie, is Tori getting a sibling?...:ear:


----------



## California Star (Jul 31, 2007)

Nope, it's not Leslie! The person live north of Southern California! Is that a good hint??

Karen


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

Sully needs a a brother or sister, just don't tell Corey!!! ound:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I guessed early this morning, PM'd the lucky person, and had my suspicions confirmed. Remember, we just had a Northern CA playdate. Were there people wispering?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Poornima???:ear:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Is it Jeanne? Maddie's mom? Maddie NEEDS a little sister!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

California Star said:


> Nope, it's not Leslie! The person live north of Southern California! Is that a good hint??
> 
> Karen


Thanks for bailing me out, Karen! :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay new guess since I didn't have to drive to Leslie's house this afternoon!- could Sharon want a puppy for Cash to play with?


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

No, it's not me. My MHS is definitely cured with Benji and Lizzie. I may succumb only if Elaine breeds a cute and silky chocolate Hav. :biggrin1:


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm just going to be content reading your guesses until someone spills the beans! 

I'm CLUELESS in Oregon (Sunny, Oregon I might add!)


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Libby:ear:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh good guess Sally- maybe Libby wants a ying yang theme!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Hopefully you "private eyes" get this case solved soon! I'll keep checking in!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

mintchip said:


> Libby:ear:


That's a good guess Sally. I'll second that one.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

My first guess is Jeanne. Maddie and Mirada. Yep! Two girlies with M names!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

California Star said:


> ooopsi! here is the photo!


I'm on the east coast listening in on the speculation . . .

Look at that face ! xxoxoxoxoxxoo


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

not fair!!! I can't stand secrets!!! this pup is way too cute to be a pawn in this really. really, really, reallly, really, really mean game. I'll be sure to check back.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

So a pretty pup needs more guesses!


----------



## California Star (Jul 31, 2007)

Wow, you guys are good!! I still can't say who yet! Maybe SHE will post and annouce her new baby soon!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Shoot, I really thought it could be Leslie. Tori is growing up and Leslie loves black Havs!

I'm guessing.....Kimberly? This girl looks like a showgirl to me.....


----------



## California Star (Jul 31, 2007)

nope not Kimberly and not Leslie...


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I can't wait for the announcement. She is such a cutie patootie. Love that face! I know she is going to make someone very happy.


----------



## California Star (Jul 31, 2007)

She is a very pretty puppy and I am soo excited that I will get to see her when I go up north in a few weeks!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm sticking to Jeanne.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Meet Kohana's little sister!!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

havanesebyha said:


> Meet Kohana's little sister!!!


I didn't get a chance to guess. I'll bet you're excited!!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Jan, I am so excited!!! I am also so excited for Kohana ~ I'm betting she's going to mother her. She just turned 3 months old on Friday so she is still small enough. I pick her up on Thursday! :whoo:I have been waiting so long and hubby finally said yes!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Libby that's wonderful!!! CONGRATS on that beautiful little girl! :whoo:

I guess Sally got it right.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh Libby how wonderful, Congratulations!! I cant wait to see the home coming pictures.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations, Libby. She is beautiful. How lucky to get her on of Bailey's pups. Best of luck


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Congratulations Libby, she's absolutely adorable!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Kohana is such a lucky girl!!! You must be in Hav-heaven!!! 
we want more PICTURES!!! another black beauty !! hoorraay!!1


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! She's BEAUOOOOTIFUL!!!!!! 

Kara


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Libby congrats! Sally wins some puppy kisses cause she was the first to guess!!! Are you comign down here?


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Congratulations Libby!!
She is a stunning little pup!! (with a daddy like Bailey, how could she not be??:biggrin1


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

How wonderful Libby! Congratulations! I'm sure Kohana will love being a big sister :hug:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Libby, congratulations! You are in for a lot of fun with the 2 Havs.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Congratulations Libby!!!!! :whoo:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Congrats Libby! Kohana will love being a big sis!! I'm so jealous! She is a beauty!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Wow! Congrats Libby!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats Libby! I bet Kohana will be thrilled!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Libby-- congrats!! she is beautiful! and thank you for coming forward-- these teases hurt!!! you are going to love the Yin and Yang thing.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

when does she come home?


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

*CONGRATULATIONS LIBBY & KOHANA TOO !!!*


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Missy, that's a gorgeous picture of Jasper and Cash.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Congrats, Libby! I guess it had to be someone with a WHITE Hav already!!!!

Are you going to show her? She's a gorgeous girl!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank you everyone for the compliments on my new baby girl ~ I am ecstatic! She just turned 3 months old - her birthday is January 25th. Yes, she is my show puppy and was carefully evaluated. Kohana will most likely show with her for a little while and then Kohana will go back to agility full time ~ her love! I go pick her up this Thursday ~ May 1st!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Currently she comes to the name "Mirada", but I will be changing that once I figure out the perfect name for her. I also need to come up with a kennel name for us and a show name for her and Karen is helping me with this! I welcome any suggestions!


----------



## California Star (Jul 31, 2007)

I am soo excited for Libby!! The secret is out and we'll have a father and daughter meeting in a few weeks! Bailey can't wait!!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

I want to publically thank Karen for being available to answer every question I may have at all hours and for mentoring me! I am very, very excited for Bailey to meet his daughter in a few weeks and for her to meet her half sister, Posh in the very near future!! Most of all to a long and loving friendship we all are building!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Congratulations, Libby! Miranda is adorable. I'm eager to see her in person.

Karen, when are you coming up?


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank you Kimberly! You know I have been waiting for a very long time and now my dream is coming true! I am so excited!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Congrats Libby!!

Ryan


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Pebble is an adorable name! Congratulations Lanai Havanese!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Congratulations!!
She's a cutie! I have a new affection for black havs!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

mintchip said:


> Pebble is an adorable name! Congratulations Lanai Havanese!


Thank you Sally! My breeder & Karen are both very pleased with her name and show name and I am very happy with my kennel name! (So is DH - he picked out her show name!)


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I love the name Pebble!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank you Ryan & Joelle! Ryan when are you going to add a black Hav to your family ... there are quite a few of us now!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Lina said:


> I love the name Pebble!


Thank you Lina! I do too ~ it's really perky & cute! :biggrin1:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Congrats Libby on your BEAUTIFUL showgirl Pebble. Love her gorgeousness and name.


----------



## California Star (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks Libby! According to Pebble's breeder Sharon, she is very sassy and adorable, I love her coat already. We'll look forward in seeing her! Savannah, who is Pebble's mom has a gorgeous coat as well. I'll find picture and post soon!

Kimberly, we'll be up in a few weeks for business.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Libby~ I'm so happy for you! Your little one reminds me so much of Tori when she was that age (of course don't all the black ones have a certain resemblance to each other??? )

I _love_ her name, Pebble. It's funny, my DIL always calls Tori "Pebbles" (remember the Flintstones?) whenever she sees her w/her topknot in. :biggrin1:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Leslie, thank you! Our two are distant related, but then many are! I love pictures of Tori and really wanted something different than Kohana. Kohana loves little Black puppies too ~ she adores Cheryl's Roxy! It's going to be so much fun!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Libby - what exciting news for you - you've been waiting for your dream come true for a long time and boy did you get a beauty. CONGRATULATIONS.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Libby,

Congratulations! Pebble is a beautiful little girl. I certainly understand your excitement and can't wait to see more pictures when you bring her home.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Congratulations! She is a beauty!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Libby, the name Pebble suits the cutie patootie.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow, Libby! You finally got the show dog you've been wanting! What a beautiful little girl! A huge *CONGRATULATIONS!!!* Can't wait to see her at our next playdate (my turn)!


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

I wish it was meuke:eace:eace:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> Libby - what exciting news for you - you've been waiting for your dream come true for a long time and boy did you get a beauty. CONGRATULATIONS.


Thank you Lisa! I am esctatic! I can't wait until Thursday!! I hope my new puppy skills kick back in and I remember everything :biggrin1:

Pebble will go straight into Conformation training and skip the obedience training ~ of course I teach her "leave it", stay, etc...but skip the "sit" command! ound:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Libby,
> 
> Congratulations! Pebble is a beautiful little girl. I certainly understand your excitement and can't wait to see more pictures when you bring her home.


Thank you, Geri! I sure know why you understand my excitement as we are getting our new family members on the same day!!!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> Congrats Libby on your BEAUTIFUL showgirl Pebble. Love her gorgeousness and name.


Thank you Maryam! Her hair looks like Pablo's nice and silky! I'm so excited to work with her hair compared to Kohana's!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Marie, thank you! When are you going to take the plunge and get Sissygirl a little sister or brother? eace:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

MaddiesMom said:


> Wow, Libby! You finally got the show dog you've been wanting! What a beautiful little girl! A huge *CONGRATULATIONS!!!* Can't wait to see her at our next playdate (my turn)!


Thank you Jeanne! I can't wait for you to see her and let her play with all of our playgroup! Maybe she'll be friends with Salsa ~ but then again I think Salsa and Maddie are sisters! :biggrin1:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Poornima said:


> Libby, the name Pebble suits the cutie patootie.


Poornima, My DH thought up her name and very proud! I think it is great as I picked Kohana's and like to see him getting involved with our new baby as he holds a very place in his heart for his little girl Kohana!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Congrats Libby!! Pebble is stunning! Lucky lucky you!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Libby, I just caught up on this thread - well congratulations!!! What a beauty - I bet you cannot wait!!!!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Oh Libby - how exciting!

I have been OOT and missed all this!! Thursday huh...maybe we will walk over this weekend!!! Ollie has another Black playmate!!

Thx for keeping our playdates all black and white!!!

*CONGRATES!!!*:biggrin1::biggrin1:


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Not too many things as exciting as this! Your joy is contagious, I am so happy for you. The black puppies are so gorgeous. Maybe Toby needs one in a few months.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Estrella,

Thank you! See you at the shows!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank you Laurie! Now I can say I'm like all of you ~ having more than one!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Olliesmom said:


> Oh Libby - how exciting!
> 
> I have been OOT and missed all this!! Thursday huh...maybe we will walk over this weekend!!! Ollie has another Black playmate!!
> 
> ...


Thank you Catherine!! I can't wait to bring her to the next playgroup! Now Kohana is really going to feel like the left out one ~ well we will call her white! Maybe I'll put her in the stoller and get her out for some fresh air this weekend and let Kohana use to riding in the stroller with little sister or let Kohana walk and baby gets a ride down to your house!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

TobyBaby said:


> Not too many things as exciting as this! Your joy is contagious, I am so happy for you. The black puppies are so gorgeous. Maybe Toby needs one in a few months.


Hmmm Kim! Pebbles sister is still available and every bit as cute! She black too, but more white.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

*OMG*

Sometimes there is a photo sooooo great it has to be shared!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

havanesebyha said:


> Thank you Catherine!! I can't wait to bring her to the next playgroup! Now Kohana is really going to feel like the left out one ~ well we will call her white! Maybe I'll put her in the stoller and get her out for some fresh air this weekend and let Kohana use to riding in the stroller with little sister or let Kohana walk and baby gets a ride down to your house!


WHITE!!! 
Team Cream needs to represented! Tell Kohana Oliver would love to join in :biggrin1:
Congratulations Libby! Can't wait to see the photos of Pebble and Kohana. You will love having 2


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Libby you've got to post that photo in the Hav tongues Thread! Way too cute.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Libby~ I love it!!! What a cutie!


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Libby,
I am sorry I've been off the list for a few days and look what I found. Congratulations on your new baby. It looks like your long search is now over and she is adorable. We will look forward to seeing her in the ring when her time comes, in the mean time we will just have to enjoy the pictures and should get to see her soon. You will have to bring her to a show or two so she gets use to all the noises. See you soon and little Pebbles also.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank you Elaine! I have waited a very long time and now my DH is even excited about new baby coming and keeps telling Kohana she will see her baby sister very soon! So super close now!!! We have three months to go until she is able to show, but we can always start in "B" matches if there are any around. See you soon! :biggrin1:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Today is the day that Libby and Pebble meet! Hooray!!!!:biggrin1:

Looking forward to the pictures and stories.


----------



## RCKNROB (Nov 27, 2007)

Congratulations from the East Coast. Beautiful


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! Welcome Pebbles. Can't wait to see photos.
PS-did you sleep at all last night?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Libby- I hope everything is smooth today and you get settled in and share some pics


----------

